# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Markus bussbilder

## Nils-Nasu

Osoitteesta https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/Bussar/ löytyy kuvia busseista, joilla olen retkilläni matkustanut. 

Tällä hetkellä sivulla on kuvia vuodesta 2010 alkaen ja laajemmin vuodesta 2016 alkaen. Seuraavaksi on suunnitelmana laittaa esille vuosien 2008 ja 2009 kuvia, vaikka ne ovat osaltaan varsin heikkolaatuisia. On toki uudemmissakin kuvissa heikkolaatuisia mukana, sillä yritän saada kuvan kaikista busseista, joilla matkustan retkilläni eikä hyvän kuvan saaminen onnistu aina.

Viime vuoden 2019 kuvissa ovat ahvenanmaalaiset ja ruotsalaiset bussit merkittävässä osassa, mutta yleisesti bussikuvani ovat suurimmalta osin manner-Suomesta.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Nyt on vuodet 2008 ja 2009 laitettuina esille. Seuraavaksi olisi tarkoituksena täydentää vuosia 2010, 2011 ja 2012, joista kaikista puuttuu alkuvuoden kuvat ja parilta ensimmäiseltä myös loppuvuoden kuvat.

2008: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/Bussar/2008/
2009: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/Bussar/2009/

Reilussa kymmenessä vuodessa on moni bussiyksilö ja bussimalli poistunut liikenteestä. Eipä näy enää esimerkiksi Wiima K202 -korisia busseja liikenteessä. (Alla on kuva joensuulaisen Lehtosen Liikenteen Wiimasta.) Reilut kymmenen vuotta sitten en kuvannut busseja vielä kovin ahkerasti enkä matkustanutkaan busseilla niin usein kuin myöhempinä vuosina, joten monia busseja en ehtinyt kokea enkä saada niistä kuvaa (tai hyvää kuvaa). Jotain oli kuitenkin kertynyt kokoelmaan.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Nyt ovat vuodet 2010, 2011 ja 2012 täydennettyinä. 

2010: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/Bussar/2010/
2011: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/Bussar/2011/
2012: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/Bussar/2012/

Hakiessani bussien tietoja Trafista huomasin, että monet noina vuosina kohdalle sattuneet bussit ovat jo poistuneet ammattiliikenteestä, mikä on täysin luonnollista.
Vuoden 2011 joulukuussa sattui kohdalle Pikakuljetus Rovaniemen Lahti 310, joka oli silloin jo 25 vuotta vanha. Se siirtyi sittemmin Koillismaan Liikenteelle ja on Trafin tietojen mukaan jo romutettu.


Välillä sattui kohdalle uusiakin busseja. Tässä on Eskelisen Lapin Linjojen keskimoottorinen Volvo 9700H NG, joka oli pääsiäisen 2010 menoliikenteessä lisäautona Rovaniemeltä Sodankylään asti. Nykyään tämä bussi on OnniBus Flex -väreissä Koskilinjoilla / Gold Linella.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Kuluvan vuoden kuviakin on nyt tullut sivulle lisää. Touko-kesäkuussa 2020 bussimatkoilla sattui kohdalle varsin uusia busseja. Vuosimallit olivat 2015-2020.
Toukokuu 2020: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...2020/Maj+2020/
Kesäkuu 2020: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...020/Juni+2020/

Pohjolan matkan noin kolme kuukautta vanha Sprinter sattui kohdalle Joensuu-Iisalmi -linjalla.


Toukokuun loppupuolella oli aikaa täydentää myös menneiden vuosien kuvia. Vuodelta 2016 puuttunut helmikuu on nyt mukana ja aloin laittamaan esille myös vuoden 2013 kuvia. Jatkan sitä taas joskus.
Vuosi 2013: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/Bussar/2013/ 
Helmikuu 2016: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...Februari+2016/

Vuoden 2013 kansikuvaksi valikoitui Korsnäsin seurakunnan linja-auto.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

On taas ollut aikaa jatkaa vuoden 2013 kuvien esille laittamista. Huomaa kyllä, että kuvaustaidoissa ja kameran käytössä on tapahtunut edistymistä siitä, kun hankin järjestelmäkameran elokuussa 2013. Tosin juuri nuo ensimmäiset kuukaudet uudella kameralla olivat erityisesti opettelua ja testailua, vaikka opettelu ja testailu jatkuu yhä.

Elokuu 2013: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Augusti+2013/
Syyskuu 2013: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...eptember+2013/
Lokakuu 2013: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Oktober+2013/

Pekolan Liikenteen ExpressBus Turun satamassa syyskuun 2013 lopulla:


Kuluvalle vuodelle 2020 on tullut lisäyksenä heinäkuu. https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...020/Juli+2020/ 
Heinäkuu näytti ensin olevan Volvo-painotteinen (9700H NG ja 9500), mutta loppukuusta sattui kohdalle pari Scaniaa. Neljä viidestä heinäkuun busseista on tuotu käytettynä Ruotsista. Tässä on yksi niistä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> 


Oho, enpä ole ennen nähnyt kaukobussia tuplakeskiovilla  :Shocked:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oho, enpä ole ennen nähnyt kaukobussia tuplakeskiovilla


Korkeita lähiliikenneautoja on varsin paljon tuplakeskiovilla. Mutta pikavuoro- ja tilausajokäyttöön tarkoitettuja ei tule äkkiseltään yhtäkään mieleen.

----------


## repesorsa

> Korkeita lähiliikenneautoja on varsin paljon tuplakeskiovilla. Mutta pikavuoro- ja tilausajokäyttöön tarkoitettuja ei tule äkkiseltään yhtäkään mieleen.



Ruotsissahan niitä on, mistä tämäkin yksilö on lähtöisin, voi olla että liittyy sikäläisiin vaatimuksiin kilpailutuksessa.  Kuten Nobina norjalta haetut 8700-Volvot 1+2-ovituksella (esim. PL ja Forsblom) seutuliikenneautot  :Cool:

----------


## Miska

> Ruotsissahan niitä on, mistä tämäkin yksilö on lähtöisin, voi olla että liittyy sikäläisiin vaatimuksiin kilpailutuksessa.  Kuten Nobina norjalta haetut 8700-Volvot 1+2-ovituksella (esim. PL ja Forsblom) seutuliikenneautot


Tuplakeskiovet taitavat usein liittyä siihen, että autot on varusteltu invahissillä, jolloin leveämmälle oviaukolle on ihan selvä tarve. Tuplakeskiovia on käsittääkseni myös monissa norjalaisissa lentokenttäbusseissa, joilla lienee ajettu meikäläistä Finnair-bussia vastaavaa ajoa.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Kuluva vuosi 2020 on saanut jatkoa.

Elokuu 2020: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Augusti+2020/ 
Syyskuu 2020: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...eptember+2020/
Lokakuu 2020: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Oktober+2020/

Elokuun toiseksi viimeisenä päivänä piti ihan tarkoituksella tehdä yksi kotiseuturetki, jotta kuukausi ei jäisi bussikuvattomaksi ja -matkattomaksi.  :Very Happy: 


Syyskuun kuvien joukossa on kuvia SLHS:n syysretkeltä.


Lokakuun kansikuvaksi pääsi Orajärven Bussien rahtiperä-Volvo.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Pian päättyvä vuosi 2020 on saanut täydennystä marras-joulukuun aikana olleen lomautusjaksoni aikaisilta retkiltä.

Marraskuu 2020: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...November+2020/
Joulukuu 2020: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...December+2020/

Yhdellä marraskuun retkellä matkustin muutaman kilometrin matkan tällä E. Rantasen / Kymen Charterlinen Volvo 8700:lla, joka on tuotu Ruotsista Suomeen viime kesänä.


Joulukuun kansiossa on kuvia myös Ahvenanmaan retkeltäni. Tässä Viking Line Bussin "Marianne" odottaa Maarianhaminan keskustassa lähtöä pohjoiselle paikallisliikenteen kierrokselle.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Elokuu 2014 on tainnut olla minulla kaikkien aikojen bussimatka- ja bussikuvaennätyskuukausi.  :Very Happy:  Ainakin kuvia on kertynyt paljon ja päivämääriä katsomalla vaikuttaa, että olin lähes koko kuukauden bussimatkoilla.  :Laughing: 

Elokuu 2014 Suomessa: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...014+i+Finland/

Elokuun alkupuolella olin vielä Ruotsissa. Kesän 2014 bussikuvat Ruotsista jätän myöhemmäksi.

Elokuun puolivälissä tein bussipassiretken eteläiseen Suomeen: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...+13-20.8.2014/
Bussipassiretken helmiä olivat Korsisaaren harvinaisuudet, kuten tämä Berkhof Radial, joka pääsi koko vuoden 2014 kansikuvaksi.


Elokuun lopulla tein retken Jyväskylään ja Uudellemaalle. Kuten monen muunkin kaupungin paikallisliikenne, oli myös Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne uudistunut sinä kesänä. https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...+25-31.8.2014/
Jyväskylän uudistuneen Linkki-paikallisliikenteen vanhinta kalustoa edustivat tällaiset Scania Omnilinkit vuodelta 2000.


Myös silloisen kotikaupunkini Joensuun paikallisliikenne oli uudistunut kesän aikana ja sinnekin oli tullut Scania Omnilinkejä, jotka olivat vuodelta 2002.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Sain tänään valmiiksi myös syyskuun 2014 kuvat: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...eptember+2014/

Pääpaino on Savo-Karjalan Linjan busseissa Joensuun paikallisliikenteessä. Iso osa kuvista on suttuisia tai muuten huonolaatuisia, sillä olin kuvannut puhelimen (Nokia 500) kameralla sillä aikaa, kun järjestelmäkamerani oli huollossa juuri aktiivisimpina bussimatkapäivinä. Kuvankäsittelyllä kuvat kuitenkin paranivat edes vähän.  :Wink: 

Laadukkaampia järjestelmäkameralla otettuja kuvia edustaa tämä Kerimäen kirkon edessä otettu kuva Savo-Karjalan Linjan Sprinteristä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Sain tänään valmiiksi myös syyskuun 2014 kuvat: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...eptember+2014/
> 
> Pääpaino on Savo-Karjalan Linjan busseissa Joensuun paikallisliikenteessä. Iso osa kuvista on suttuisia tai muuten huonolaatuisia, sillä olin kuvannut puhelimen (Nokia 500) kameralla sillä aikaa, kun järjestelmäkamerani oli huollossa juuri aktiivisimpina bussimatkapäivinä. Kuvankäsittelyllä kuvat kuitenkin paranivat edes vähän. 
> 
> Laadukkaampia järjestelmäkameralla otettuja kuvia edustaa tämä Kerimäen kirkon edessä otettu kuva Savo-Karjalan Linjan Sprinteristä.


Mielenkiintoisia ja hyviä kuvia.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Loppuvuoden 2014 kuvakansiot ovat valmiina. 

Lokakuu 2014: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Oktober+2014/

Marraskuu 2014: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...November+2014/

Joulukuu 2014: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...December+2014/

Savonlinja ja Savo-Karjalan Linja ovat ylivoimaisena enemmistönä kuvissa. Kuvien laatu ei ole huippuluokkaa, mutta kuvissa on kyllä taltioituna pala historiaa.
Savonlinjan osalta ExpressBus-kuosi on jo historiaa, kuten myös monissa kuvissa esiintyvä Savonlinja-yhtiöiden vanha kuviointi. 
Puolestaan Savo-Karjalan Linjan osuus Joensuun paikallis- ja lähiliikenteessä vähenee tänä vuonna ja yhtiön kuvan mukaiset Scania Omnilinkit ovat myös jo poistuneet.



Marraskuun kohdalla on alakansiossa kuvia HSL:n liikenteestä pääkaupunkiseudulta. Tässä on esimerkkinä Pohjolan Liikenteen Irisbus Crossway HSL:n tilaajaväreissä.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:52 ----------




> Mielenkiintoisia ja hyviä kuvia.


Kiitos paljon!  :Smile:

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Nyt vihdoin sain laiteltua kuluvan vuoden 2021 kuvia näytille.

Ensimmäisenä ovat vuorossa touko- ja kesäkuu.

Toukokuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...2021/Maj+2021/
Kesäkuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...021/Juni+2021/

Molempien kuukausien kansikuvaksi valitsin vuosimallin 2020 Mercedes-Benz Sprinterin.  :Very Happy: 



Kesäkuun kuvissa on omassa kansiossaan joitain kuvia SLHS:n kesäretkeltä. Retkibussina oli Veljeksen Salmelan entinen Delta 200.  :Redface:

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Kuvasivusto laahaa vähän jäljessä, mutta lisää kuvia on tullut sivulle vähitellen viime kuukausien aikana. Nyt ovat valmiina tämän vuoden elo- ja syyskuun kuvakansiot. Syyskuussa sattui lomaviikon ajalle kolme linja-autohistoriallista retkeä / tapahtumaa. Niistä kaikista on oma alakansio. Yhden retkikansion alakansiossa on vielä kuvia J. V. Bussi-Groupilta, jossa pääsin vihdoinkin käymään.

Elokuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Augusti+2021/
Syyskuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...eptember+2021/
- -> J. V. Bussi-Group: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...oup+15.9.2021/

Elo-syyskuussa sattui kolme kertaa kohdalle junaa korvaavana bussina tämä S. Kososen käytettynä ulkomailta tuotu Volvo 9700HD UG.


Syyskuun retkillä matkasin muutamilla vanhoilla, jo aktiiviliikenteestä poistuneilla busseilla. Yksi niistä oli tämä Espoon Auton vanha Wiima, joka oli retkibussina SLHS:n syysretkellä.


Syyskuun mielenkiintoisimpiin nykypäivän busseihin kuului tämä Peuran Scania OmniExpress 360.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Yhden retkikansion alakansiossa on vielä kuvia J. V. Bussi-Groupilta, jossa pääsin vihdoinkin käymään.
> - -> J. V. Bussi-Group: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...oup+15.9.2021/]


J.V Bussi-Groupin kuvat ovat aina mielenkiintoisia. Hyviä kuvia Markus.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> J.V Bussi-Groupin kuvat ovat aina mielenkiintoisia. Hyviä kuvia Markus.


Minusta on tosi haikeaa nähdä raatoja autoista, joilla olen matkustanut useita kymmeniäkin kertoja. Mukava kuitenkin nähdä niidenkin "kuulumiset".

----------


## Nils-Nasu

> J.V Bussi-Groupin kuvat ovat aina mielenkiintoisia. Hyviä kuvia Markus.





> Minusta on tosi haikeaa nähdä raatoja autoista, joilla olen matkustanut useita kymmeniäkin kertoja. Mukava kuitenkin nähdä niidenkin "kuulumiset".


Kiitos paljon!  :Redface:  Minäkin olen tykännyt muiden julkaisemista kuvista J. V. Bussi-Groupilta. Siksi itsekin päätin ottaa ja julkaista kuvia sieltä aika paljon. 

Marraskuussa 2021 matkustin busseilla Suomessa, Norjassa ja Ruotsissa. Kuvakokoelma löytyy tästä: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...November+2021/

Marraskuun alussa vietin pari viikkoa Oslossa. Siellä luonnollisesti muun ohessa tutustuin myös paikallisliikenteeseen. Punaisessa RuterBy-paikallisliikenteessä kaluston enemmistön muodostivat Solaris ja MAN, mutta myös BYD, VDL, Volvo ja Mercedes-Benz olivat edustettuina. Yhtiöinä olivat Nobina, Unibuss ja Norgesbuss.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Edellisen viestini jälkeen viime vuoden 2021 kuvakansioihin on vähitellen päivittynyt:

Heinäkuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...021/Juli+2021/
Lokakuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Oktober+2021/
Joulukuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...021/Juli+2021/

Yksi heinäkuun matkojen kohokohtia oli matka LEWI Linesilla Oulusta Jyväskylän Tikkakoskelle.  :Smile: 


Lokakuussa kävin parin vuoden tauon jälkeen Ruotsin puolella ja kolmen vuoden tauon jälkeen Pohjois-Ruotsissa. Halusin matkustaa Norrlandskustenilla, sillä olin ymmärtänyt jostain, että Transdev lopettaisi pian liikennöinnin Norrlandskustenin linjoilla. (Kuitenkaan niin ei ole tainnut vieläkään käydä. :Confused: )

----------


## repesorsa

Kivoja kuvia, mutta joulukuun kuvat on samat kuin julin eli heinäkuun kuvat...

----------


## Nils-Nasu

> Kivoja kuvia, mutta joulukuun kuvat on samat kuin julin eli heinäkuun kuvat...


Tosiaan. Kiitos huomiosta. Oli tullut vahingossa väärän kuukauden linkki. 
Tässä on oikea joulukuu: 
http://www.markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuva...December+2021/

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Vuodelle 2022 on myös kertynyt bussiretkiä ja -kuvia. Vähitellen kuvia ilmestyy myös kuvasivustolle.

Toistaiseksi esillä ovat jo:
Maaliskuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...022/Mars+2022/
Huhtikuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...22/April+2022/
Kesäkuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...022/Juni+2022/

Kesäkuun alla on myös erillinen kansio Ahvenanmaalta: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...28.6-1.7.2022/ Kuvassa Viking Line Bussin "Vira" (VDL Futura FMD2) ajaa Bomarsundin linnoitusalueen läpi. Taustalla näkyvä siltatyömaa on saartanut bussipysäkit, joten bussit pysähtyvät väliaikaisesti teiden liittymässä kauempana rannasta.


Kesäkuun kansioon tulee vielä myöhemmin alakansio roomalaisista busseista.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Nyt on valmiina myös heinäkuun kansio. Toukokuun kansiokin on julkaistu ja muuten valmis, mutta siihen tulee vielä joskus erilliseen alakansioon täydennystä Bussipassi-retkeltä.

Toukokuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...2022/Maj+2022/
Heinäkuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...022/Juli+2022/

Toukokuussa matkustin Oulussa joillain OTP Travelin paikallisbusseilla. Ne jäivätkin sitten viimeisiksi matkoiksi OTP:llä.


Heinäkuussa osallistuin FIN5-suunnistusviikolle Lahdessa, Orimattilassa ja Hollolassa. Tällaisissa isoissa rastiviikoissa on yhtenä hyvänä puolena se, että voi selvitä ilman omaa autoa. Lahden keskustan ulkopuolisiin kilpailukeskuksiin oli järjestetty (maksullinen) bussikuljetus lähimmältä rautatieasemalta. Kuitenkin valitettavan harva suunnistaja hyödynsi tätä mahdollisuutta. Liikennettä ajoi Liikenne Lakkapää.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Edellisen viestini jälkeen ovat valmistuneet elokuun ja syyskuun kansiot. Syyskuun alla on myös oma kansio SLHS:n syysretkeltä. Myös aiemmin lupaamani kansio toukokuiselta Bussipassi-retkeltä on julkaistu joitain aikoja sitten.

Elokuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Augusti+2022/
Syyskuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...eptember+2022/
SLHS:n syysretki 16-18.9.2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...+16-18.9.2022/
Bussipassi-retki toukokuussa 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...+14-20.5.2022/

Syyskuussa kohdalle sattuneista busseista vanhin on rekisteröity ensimmäisen kerran jo vuonna 1962 ja kaksi uusinta on rekisteröity vasta tänä vuonna 2022. Korsisaaren / Nurmijärven Linjan Setralla on siis ikää jo 60 vuotta, kun taas Helsingin Bussiliikenteen Volvo 7900EA ja Liikenne O. Niemelän Volvo 9900 liikennöivät vasta ensimmäisiä kuukausiaan.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Nyt on valmiina lokakuun kansiokin, näin pian kuukauden vaihtumisen jälkeen.  :Smile:  Eilen sain valmiiksi myös aiemmin lupaamani kansion roomalaisista busseista viime kesäkuulta. italialaisista busseista oli haastavaa löytää tietoja, mutta phototransista löytyi jotain.  :Smile:  Tänään valmistui myös viime tammikuun kuvakansio, joka oli aiemmin jäänyt kokoamatta.

Lokakuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Oktober+2022/
Busseja Roomassa kesäkuussa 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...+13-18.6.2022/
Tammikuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Januari+2022/

Edelliseltä Rooman matkalta keväältä 2013 muistin tällaiset paikallisliikenteen pikkubussit. Ne näyttivät mielenkiintoisilta, joten tällä kertaa halusin myös matkustaa sellaisella. Rengaslinja 119 kulki kaupungin kapeita katuja varsin kovan tuntuista vauhtia. Matkustajia ei ollut paljoa, joten kaikille riitti istumapaikka, vaikka näissä pikkubusseissa on vain 8 istumapaikkaa. Seisomapaikkoja on 22. 


Mercedes-Benz Sprinter on yleinen pikkubussi Suomessa. Tässä on yksi tervolalaisen Taksi- ja tilausliikenne Mika Suorsan vuonna 2020 käyttöön otetuista Sprintereistä Alatornion kirkon edessä.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Nyt on valmiina marraskuun 2022 kansio. Hämäryydestä/pimeydestä johtuen kuvista monet ovat rakeisia ja hämäriä, mutta sain kuitenkin kuvan kaikista busseista, joilla matkustin.

Marraskuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...November+2022/

Syyslomalla kävin yhtenä päivänä Imatralla, jonka paikallisliikennettä liikennöi V-S Bussipalvelut mm. tällaisilla Ruotsista käytettyinä tuoduilla Volvoilla.


Tänä syksynä on ihmeellisesti ollut vapaapäivinä ja välillä työpäivinäkin töiden jälkeen aikaa, voimia ja motivaatiota muokata ja laitella kuvia kuvasivustolle. Tältä ja viime vuodelta väliin jääneiden kuukausienkin kuvat olen vihdoin saanut esille eli nyt ovat vuodet 2021 ja 2022 ajan tasalla.  :Smile: 

Viimemmäksi valmistuivat:
Tammikuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B.../Januari+2021/
Huhtikuu 2021: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...21/April+2021/
Helmikuu 2022: https://markusbuss.bilder.fi/kuvat/B...Februari+2022/

Tämä Pohjolan Matkan 227 näytti sattuneen kohdalle kaikissa kolmessa edellä mainitussa kuukaudessa.  :Laughing:

----------

